

Learn Python with videos, books and conference sessions - abdelazer
http://blog.safariflow.com/2013/12/09/safari-bootcamp-intro-to-python/

======
patja
Why hide the price? I realize that landing on a blog post like this first and
going from there to the signup process may not be the primary flow they
designed to sign up new customers, but I was a bit irked at how many
clicks/page loads/scroll to the bottom I had to go through to find the price.
Why not put the price right on the account registration page rather than the
coy "after your trial you will need to provide billing information to
continue"

~~~
liza31337
You're right that it's not currently displayed in this signup process, but
it's not meant to be hidden. We do always show the current price on the public
home page: [http://safariflow.com/](http://safariflow.com/) ($29 USD/mo)

